# Craftsman 179cc bogging down under load when hot



## Mean90lx (Jan 29, 2019)

Good morning, I have a Craftsman 247.889571 with an OHV Chinese motor that is about 5 years old. It starts easily and runs pretty good right away. However, after a snow storm approx. a week ago I noticed that after it got hot that the RPM's seemed to be higher than normal but it was running okay so I finished up the job. I normally let it idle for a bit while I clean up my steps and then shut it down and clear out any leftover snow. It's stored in my garage when not in use. 



Last night we had another snow storm and it exhibited similar behavior once it got hot. However, the issue has gotten worse because it will now bog down and barely throw any snow. 



I cleaned the carb and plug but the issue remains. Could this be an issue with the governor or am I off base?


Thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It may be running a tad too lean? Is there an adjustment on it? How did you clean the carb? Total disassembly? Spraying carb cleaner in every orifice? Is the choke opening all the way? If it's not, that could make it run faster. How's your fuel? Drain it, carb, tank, and fuel container, in to a clear soda bottle. Governors, once correctly set, never need to be adjusted. The key word is correctly.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Check your valve clearance. Does your muffler blow flames, or go off like a gun when shut it down from full throttle?


----------



## Mean90lx (Jan 29, 2019)

I don't see any adjustment on the carb. I cleaned it by taking it apart and going through all the orifices with a piece of wire and carb cleaner.
The choke moves freely and the fuel is good. I filled up the can recently with non-ethanol gas with stabil. 



I have not checked the valves yet. There's no flames that I noticed and it doesn't backfire. 



I will check the lash though.


----------



## Mean90lx (Jan 29, 2019)

Here's the plug after running it last night. I cleaned it with a wire brush before hand.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

looks like time to replace the plug . it may not be the main issue......but its time to replace.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Plug looks good, not lean. 

look under the shroud and check for a nest. It could be overheating 

if good there drain all fuel and start over. 

.


----------



## Mean90lx (Jan 29, 2019)

No nests or other debris. I had all the covers off when I pulled the carb off last night. 

I adjusted the valves and let it run for about 25 minutes tonight. It seems to be better when I tested it. With the bitter cold I didn't want to stay out there very long.

It's always had a little surge since new and that is still present at this time. I read about a member here that is making an adjustable needle for these predator motors. I'm going to order one and see how that works.


----------

